
Show HN: Browse Reddit in a 3D graph visualisation [Haskell+Purescript] - ciex
http://conereddit.symbolian.net/html/index.html
======
ciex
Cone for Reddit is a 3D visualisation of the Reddit community. This project
uses the hierarchical structure of Subreddits, threads, and comments to
display them in the ConeCanvas widget and maps vote data as a heatmap on the
tree's nodes. Content is provided by a selection of interesting Subreddits.

The app visualises the structure of discussions and could be expanded to
extend it with other measures than votes. I think it would be interesting to
showresults from sentiment analysis or similar using the heatmap. What do you
think?

The left hand side of the screen shows a 3d tree view of selected Subreddits,
threads and comments. It allows you to navigate and select nodes in the tree
by using the arrow keys on the keyboard or by clicking on nodes. The right
hand side shows content corresponding to the item selected on the left.

[I wrote a little more on our blog]([http://symbolian.net/2016/06/28/cone-for-
reddit/](http://symbolian.net/2016/06/28/cone-for-reddit/)). Please ask
questions, I will be here for some time.

